# Eine Datenbank im Borland C++ Builder 6



## Tasm-Devil (29. März 2005)

Wie schriebe ich eine Datenbankanwendung?
 Welchen Datenbank-typ soll ich nehmen? Borland Database Engine?

 Es geht nur um eine einfache Datenbank, die in Form einer Datei auf einem Rechner benutzt wird.

 Keine Server - Client anwendung.

 Wie stelle ich das an?

 Kenn einer gute Tutorials dafür? WICHTIG: Es soll unbedinkt für den Borland C++ Builder sein.

 Und zu guter letzt möchte ich noch schreiben was ich überhaupt machen will.
 Es geht um ein Lotto-programm, in dem man verschiedene Systeme aufwählen kann (mit verschieden vielen Zahlen) und die sollen in einer Datenbank gespeichert und ausgelesen werden können. Ich möchte das allerdings nicht mit hilfe von Datei lesen und schreiben funktionen machen sondern eben mit ner Datenbank.

 Brauche dringend hilfe.


----------



## BadMourning (29. März 2005)

In der Registerkarte 'Datenzugriff' findest du eigentlich alles,
was du brauchst. TDatabase, TDataSource, Table... Du brauchst
dazu kein SQL oder so, geht (mit ein bißchen Lesen in der Hilfe)
recht einfach.

Tutorial kenn ich keines. 

Ich hoffe das hilft ein bißchen. Zum Letzten Mal hatte ich 2001 mit
Datenbanken zu tun, seither stricken wir uns unsere DBs selber...
Deshalb gibt's von meiner Seite leider nicht mehr :-((

BadMourning


----------



## Tasm-Devil (1. April 2005)

also wo ich des im Builder finde weiß ich schon
 aber wie ich damit was anfange hab ich kene ahnung


----------



## BadMourning (1. April 2005)

Sorry, aber weiter kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich habe keine Ahnung mehr
wie das funktioniert. Und ich werde den Teufel tun, meine Quellcodes aus
der Firma mit nach Hause zu nehmen, wo ich hier nicht nur auf politisch
korrekten Internet-Seiten rumsurfe, wo der nächste Trojaner nur darauf 
wartet, mich auszuspionieren.

Ich mußte mich damals auch einarbeiten, das ist schon ein Stück Arbeit.
Du willst hier schließlich keine 'Wieviel kosten soundsoviel Gramm Wurst
bei dem und dem Preis'-Anwendung schreiben...

Nochmal sorry.
BadMourning


----------



## Tasm-Devil (24. Mai 2005)

::send to top


hi ich wollte diese Frage nochmal nach oben schieben weil ich s jetzt bräuchte.
Hat einer ne Ahnung wie ich möglichst ohne BDE ne Datenbankanwendung realisieren kann und wenn einer weiß wie es mit der Borland Database Engine geht dann bitte sagen wie und wo ich die BDE für den Anwender laden kann.


----------



## SebastianHL (27. Mai 2005)

hi, 

du nimmst einfach ein DBGrid (Datensteuerung) dazu ein TTable (BDE) und einen DataSource(Datenzugriff) ! 

Wenn du die drei Komponenten hast mußt du nur noch beim TTable die Eigenschaft "DataSource" auf "DataSource1" setzen ! 

Beim DataSource1 die Eigenschaft DataSet auf Table1.   

Danach mußt du dir bei Table1 den Datenbanktype unter DatabaseName und die Datenbank selber unter TableName eingeben.

Der letzte Schritt ist die Eigenschaft Actice beim Table1 auf true zu setzten. Dann siehst du im DBGrid schon die Datensätze von der Tabelle die du bei TableName angegeben hast.


----------



## Tasm-Devil (31. Mai 2005)

jaja das weiß ich aber wenn ich das prog weiter gebe fehlt die Borland Database Engine und ich find die nirgends zum downloaden.

 P.S. Das ist mein einhundertster Beitrag!


----------



## GABehnke (22. Juni 2005)

Solltest Du über keinerlei Erfahrung mit DB-Entwicklungen haben, wird es etwas schwieriger. Ansonsten ist für diese einfache Anwendung sicherlich
FlashFiler http://sourceforge.net/projects/tpflashfiler/ von ehemals TurboPower eine mehr als ausreichende DB (vor allem einfach zu handhaben) Solltest Du mal was richtig "dickes,professionelles " brauchen  ist FireBird http://firebird.sourceforge.net/ sicherlich mehr als einen Blick wert

Beste Grüße

Gerhard


----------

